# pppd: making it reconnect when it drops the connection ?

## sideburn-auto

hello,

My problem is this: sometimes when my internet connection drops, ifconfig still shows ppp0 as being active, but i cant ping anything outside the internel network. Even if i do a killall pppd and then pppd call adsl, it hardly ever redials. I have to reboot for it to work. ( I have noticed that pppd always increments the channel, it start off with "Using channel 1"  and keeps going up)

Also, is there any way to make it reconnect automagically when it drops ? Ive tried the ppp-howto, but it just doest reconnect. (ive waited several minutes)

the modem is an alcatel usb adsl modem

thanks for any help,

richard

----------

